# Heresy, you get to choose my first army.



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing of Fantasy, so I'll leave it up to my trusted colleagues in the forum to choose my army for me. I'm serious. Majority rules, but you have to have some reasoning behind it. Ready? GO!

Keep in mind that this is my FIRST fantasy army.
If it helps in any way, I play Space Marines and Tyranids in 40k.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

My suggestion is to play High Elves. They're probably the best army for beginning fantasy players.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravion said:


> My suggestion is to play High Elves. They're probably the best army for beginning fantasy players.


Saw that one coming, I couldn't do that, I'm painting a horde of high elves for a buddy of mine, so when I'm done I won't be able to look at another elf, ever.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Warriors of Chaos might be a good choice, they're kind of the 'Space Marines' of Fantasy with their tough armor, though they don't really have any shooting choices.

Really it depends what you want though. Playing marines I'd think you'd want units with tough armor that can hold their own in combat, but with Nid's, It suggests you'd like a horde army... which would put me to suggesting Skaven. Huge numbers and crazy warmachines. 

Really without knowing your play style and what you like, its hard to choose for you.

Couple of question though.... 
Which armies do you think look cool? 
What kind of stuff do you like painting? 
Are you going to hate painting massive units of troops all the same?
Do you want deadly close combat, deadly shooting, or deadly magic? Or a combo of those?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Woc or Lizardmen


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go for Dwarves!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dwarves are good. They are semi-elite and good at shooting or CC. No magic but very good anti-magic.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Vampire Counts. Yeah I said it.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

NíckUK said:


> I'm gonna go for Dwarves!


Leaning towards these guys. So that's 2 For WoC, 1 for Lizardmen, 2 for Dwarves. Oh and Vampire Counts.  alright, well no majority yet. keep at it. 

I like Dwarves a lot, Skaven are......Skaven. I don't think I could handle painting another horde of models, not to mention I suck at painting mass amounts of fur. 

What about......Empire? They seem fun. Steam Tanks and whatnot.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Beastmen! We always need more Beastmen players!


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Dwarves. They are good, under-represented (in my area at least) and if you are leaning toward them, you must like them which is important when you are not winning.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> Dwarves. They are good, under-represented (in my area at least) and if you are leaning toward them, you must like them which is important when you are not winning.


Dwarves take the lead with 3 votes.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

Warriors of Chaos are very fun to play and look really really cool all painted up


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I would say Orcs because they play alot like their 40k brothers with some exceptions so you will have a idea of how they run... that and goblins riding a giant spider is just awesome.IMHO


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

papercutdan said:


> Warriors of Chaos are very fun to play and look really really cool all painted up


That's 3 for Chaos.



stalarious said:


> Well I would say Orcs because they play alot like their 40k brothers with some exceptions so you will have a idea of how they run... that and goblins riding a giant spider is just awesome.IMHO


And 1 for Orcs.

Tied between Warriors of Chaos and Dwarves.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Xela said:


> Beastmen! We always need more Beastmen players!


Beasts are very fun.
But even as an avid beastman player, I wouldn't suggest to a starting player. Beasts need a bit of help as they're stuck in 7th edition really and only have a few units that actually perform. (but they do perform well!)

Why don't you tell us what aspects you like? What kind of army do you want? Evil, good? Monsters?



Ogres look amazing now. Dark Elves are very competitive. Really, we don't know much about what you dig.

WOC are a solid choice, but you have to dig taking the first 2 rounds in the face as most 'shooty' armies will sit and wait for you.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Xela said:


> Beastmen! We always need more Beastmen players!


sorry but l also think that it is a bad starter army.

If it can't be Elves then you got two real choices

Warriors of Chaos or Dwarves.

both have good combat and are tough but the real difference are.

Warriors of Chaos 
have no real shooting, only has one war machine that acts more like a monster. Has a ton of monsters 

Dwarves.
no magic, no monster's really but a ton of war machine's 


so it comes down to Magic and monsters vs shooting and machines which do you prefer.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Lizardmen are a strong army, versatile and with one of the most powerful spellcasters in the game. Plus they got dinosaurs. A much better starter army than chaos or dwarfs.
And their cold-blooded rule means they are a nit more forgiving.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WoC are the easiest army to start playing with, but I think lizards, dwarves or ogres are also be a good choice. Each have their benefits: lizards are good all rounders, dwarves are great shooters and are quite survivable and ogres are cheap to get, big and mashy but run away very easily... depends on what style of play you like and which range of models catches your imaginations.

Personally I have ogres, WE and HE... ogres always caught my attention and I love the fluff and look of the army (and loved the 7th ed playstyle) and its a great army. WE have a different playstyle but I enjoy it and think they're cool. HE have never clicked with me, they're my 'best' army, but I don't care about them, don't care much for their fluff or models and really dislike using them... which is why I'm selling them. I might win more with them, but if I don't enjoy using them there is no point having them as an army.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

As a relatively new Lizardmen player I'll let you know that in my experience, you will need to jump right to 1500+ games to get the slann. He will be in any competitive list you use but can't be taken sub 1250. Second, there is not a lot of variation in competitive Lizardmen lists. You may see this as a benefit knowing that you won't be buying the wrong models or as a negative once you have figured out how they work and think 'I need Cavalry' and can't get one that is any good for instance.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Go dwarves. They are easily the coolest Seriousely theyre total ballers


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

I started out with Chaos and never regretted it. I've experimented with my other favourites - Dark Elves, Vampire Counts, Empire - But Chaos has always been special to me. Fantastic characters and backstory, some amazing looking models, lots of magic and tough as nails. Seriously, they have the Lord of the End Times. You just don't get more awesome. In seriousness though, they are a lot of fun to use having both cheap human troops, alongside some of the most elite troops in the game.

A few years ago, someone won the GW tournament with an all-marauder Chaos army. It just goes to show what you can do with that race, and the room for imagination is second to non.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

My preferences?
Cool backstory.
Fun to play.
Not overpowered. 

That enough?


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> My preferences?
> Cool backstory.
> Fun to play.
> Not overpowered.
> ...


Go with WoC, their magic is mental (+7 to cast with the right gubbins!) They rock in combat (There is nothing more fun than when a unit of 5 men take the charge from a hoard of Clanrats and bin them around their faces!) They are relatively fun to paint (To a decent standard or if you have a phobia of faces) And the look on an opponents face when you tell them what the hellcanon is about to do to their fast cavalry is hilarious!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to say to you what I say to any and all new players that want to get into WFB, 40k or any similar game, don't go for which army plays the best or is the easiest to play as. Choose the army that interests you the most.

When I started playing WFB back in the last year or so of the 7th Ed, I chose the Tomb Kings as my first army. Not because they were powerful or easy to play as, I chose them because their fluff, their units, their looks all appealed to me. And you know what despite the difficulties I had starting and for much of the time until their recent update this past spring, I have _never_ regretted it. I know guys that when they started off they chose armies that were easy to play as but as time went on they grew more experienced, they started wishing that they had chosen other armies rather than what they did.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

if you want an army to start with i say dwarfs or empire both can produce tons of models and you can figure out if you like shooting or combat or magic (plus dwarfs get 25 more points in magic items and get to customize their own magic items just saying)

and versus woc they aren't over powered and eat the enemy's face off thats what woc will do win every time highest stat line best armor save and their horde models can still steam roll anybody so if you want a powered army to play that you will have fun with go with dwarfs whenever they miss you can say they were drunk what do you expect.


----------



## Hand of Deff (Sep 28, 2011)

SKaven is what i would do


----------



## Gileneas (Oct 2, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Saw that one coming, I couldn't do that, I'm painting a horde of high elves for a buddy of mine, so when I'm done I won't be able to look at another elf, ever.


Can't stand the sight of Elves eh? Dwarfs it is then!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well empire is the middle of the road army... shooty, calvery, magic, horde.. you can do it all


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

High Elves, Dwarves, Warriors of Chaos or Empire are fairly normal armies.

High elves have good spearmen, bows, magic and great elite troops. They are fragile due to low toughness.

Dwarves are a defensive army with good war machines. They are tough and have good armour making them durable.

Warriors of chaos have great armour, and are a elite army due to having fewer very skilled troops. They have very little shooting.

Empire are a jack of all trade army in that they have bits of everything. They are not durable without armour. They usually have a large number of average troops.

The undead armies are used very differently to normal armies so I think that they make poor starter armies.


----------



## CrimsonCoast (Sep 30, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> Vampire Counts. Yeah I said it.


The man makes a good point. You could go with Ogre Kingdoms, as well, and field a horde of models that resemble my corpulent relatives. You also have the opportunity to model hair onto their bodies. Also, skaven, I love watching them play, they're like orks, but cooler. (and I can't tell if they're smarter or not) whatever you choose, you should enjoy painting them, because you're gonna paint a lot. :grin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

High elves.

Lots of units to experience/play around with.
Solid characters.
Mostly plastic range.
Models for nearly, if not everything.
Full lores of magic experience.
Good in every phase.
Reliable leadership and general army behaviour.
Huge character customisation and diversity.
Plethora of rules and abilities.
Highly competitive should you choose it.
Joint best fluff (imo) with Dark elves.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I do apologise, you said you're painting a lot of HE, so I'll throw in my second opinion.

Dark Elves.

Powerful magic.
Good Starter box.
Fun to read Army book w/ plenty of interesting items and themes.
Fierce look to a well painted army.
No reliance on named characters (no cheese).
Best monster in game (2+ of these means good times)
Beautiful cold one rider models.
Newish Dragon model means you have a good plastic commander and a mounted sorceress...stick the dragon itself on ebay or trade it.
Smooth army playstyles.
Good leadership throughout the army and solid unit behaviour.
Extensive conversion opportunities (like my black guard... made from PG and CoKs).

I only have one word of warning and that is, comapred to HE who get their elite troops in plastic, DE do not. So unless you're in possession of a love of conversions or have mucho monies, DE range can get a little frustrating.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Xela said:


> Beastmen! We always need more Beastmen players!


If i ever start fantasy, i'm going Beastmen


----------



## snakekiller95531 (Dec 8, 2011)

My vote goes to the Dwafs.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I've never actually played WHFB, but I'm looking to get into it, so I'll tell what I've learned from my research (as it were), from the perspective of another hopeful collector.

BTW, I'm planning on going Skaven, but you said after painting 'Nids, you didn't want to paint another horde army, so forget them.



Minizke1 said:


> My preferences?
> Cool backstory.
> Fun to play.
> Not overpowered.
> ...


Okay, so "cool" backstory? Well, that all comes down to personal preference. I think that Skaven have awesomely hilarious fluff. In terms of atypical coolness, however, probably WoC. Maybe DE. Really, any of the evil races are arguably cool. So let's look at armies with "cool" backgrounds:

Warriors of Chaos
Daemons of Chaos
Dark Elves
Vampire Counts
Tomb Kings
Bretonnia
Orcs & Goblins
Dwarfs
Lizardmen

Now fun to play. Any army can be fun. But I'm assuming here that you mean something that is not all about only taking certain units, and doesn't require you to be a tactical genius to use. That leaves us with this:

Warriors of Chaos
Tomb Kings
Orcs & Goblins
Dwarfs
Lizardmen

On to overpowered. Once more, any army could be considered overpowered with the right composition. I'll assume you mean armies that don't have lists online that basically equate to "take this, win every time." Finally, we get:

Warriors of Chaos
Orcs & Goblins
Dwarfs

So there you have it. Once more, this is all based on what I've gathered from thumbing through army books, watching battle reports, and watching other people play at my club. If I'm completely off base, please disregard all of this. Hope this helps!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I guess I dun goofed because I forgot about this thread. Forgive my Threadomancy. I was forced into Skaven. I say forced because my friend bought me a lot of Skaven units. For no reason.
):


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Somebody needs to force you into Dwarfs,they make a near unbeatable 
Gunline and they are very resilient.
Not to mention pretty easy to pick up on eBay since BFSP came out.


----------

